# Laura's First BBW Anime Artwork 2



## estrata (Sep 28, 2006)

Horray for finally finishing something!  







BTW, I do sell 8.5 x 11 prints of all my artwork. In case anyone was wondering. ^_^

-Laura


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 28, 2006)

Your work is just lovely, Laura!


----------



## Fairia (Sep 28, 2006)

What a wonderful face she has.:wubu:


----------



## fanofdimensions (Sep 29, 2006)

this is really really good. I checked out your site and you're very talented!!!! how much for a custom commission? I'd love to have an anime-style version of myself for my biz cards!


----------



## estrata (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank you! ^_^

Commissions of one person are $35. If you just want it digital that's it, or a print (with shipping for it) is $5 more.

IM me if you're interested!! I always have time for commissions.

-Laura


----------



## Observer (Sep 30, 2006)

Beautiful drawing - but

1. I'm assuming you're kidding about soliciting commission work, 'cause thatr's actually not allowed

2. The proper initial place to have posted this would hav been the "Recent Additions" forum, but since "Fine Arts" is so under represnted and Recent Additions is busy I'm making an exception this time.

Thamks for contributing!


----------



## fanofdimensions (Sep 30, 2006)

excuse me but this is on me, not her. I saw the picture, clicked through to her lovely gallery, and clicked back to here and posted a response, not realizing that I might be crossing a line. That's my fault, not hers, and I apologize for not simply sending my remarks in a private email to the talented artist. wont' happen again, promise ! 




Observer said:


> Beautiful drawing - but
> 
> 1. I'm assuming you're kidding about soliciting commission work, 'cause thatr's actually not allowed
> 
> ...


----------



## estrata (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't know either. About either of those things! I'll make sure to post in recent additions from now on!

-Laura


----------



## moncietron (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice work, Laura. I actually like to draw myself, but but mostly for looney tunes art. I'm trying to get my artwork together for animation.:smitten:


----------



## moncietron (Oct 2, 2006)

moncietron said:


> Nice work, Laura. I actually like to draw myself, but but mostly for looney tunes art. I'm trying to get my artwork together for animation. Mostly what I like about your picture is the simplicity of the female. I'm glad someone prefers Manga to the other artistic values. It shows a nice consistant approach to humor. I have created fat characters for looney tunes, but they aren't as nice as yours. I probably might want to get in to Manga soon after I start my projects.:smitten:


 Maybe I could get some advice from you.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Oct 2, 2006)

She looks like a very fat shiny Belldandy...


----------



## estrata (Oct 2, 2006)

I know, I totally noticed that. I have yet to figure out what it is that sometimes makes a drawing look like Ah My Goddess. I think it must be the proportions of the face.

Still, nothing wrong with a very fat Belldandy.


----------



## moncietron (Oct 3, 2006)

There's nothing directed at the face. Everything about Laura's work reflects the interest of figure as a whole, and whether it will fit on the page as her image is layed out. 'Belldandy' might be nice, but facing the lack other background scenery besides the the blue sky and clouds it would appear an an angel goddess. It's really the desire of the artist that wants to make it this way.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Oct 9, 2006)

Oooh, love it, love it! Great site, BTW. ^_^


----------

